

Google to the World: Look Over There - slaven
http://slaven.posterous.com/google-to-the-world-look-over-there

======
mithaler
Facebook may be displacing marketing and social traffic, but without evidence
that the search market is similarly decreasing, this article doesn't have much
of a case. facebook.com/starbucks displaces starbucks.com, not a Google search
for 'starbucks'; it's certainly possible people are using Google less as a
"portal" to the Internet, but again, we'd need evidence of a decreasing search
market to come to that conclusion.

